# Finish for a BEER Mug



## greeshulik (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi
I love turning beer mugs, but can not find the right finish.
I have used aMahoney Walnut Oil Wax, but it gives off a taste and smell

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/w9sm/brands/Mahoney-s-Finishes--Mahoney-Walnut-Oil-Wax--mahoney-walnut?Args=

I heard that using the 2 step epoxy is an option, so is the salad bowl finish
I want something waterproof that will keep the beer from the wood, and not give off a taste/smell

any ideas?

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm a Bud Light man from way back. I don't think that I would want to go messing around with my beer by drinking it out of wooden mugs. Don't get me wrong - I think that it is great that you are making wooden beer mugs and I wouldn't mind having a collection of them myself. I usually drink my beer out of the can and I can even taste a difference between Bud Light in the can and Bud Light in the bottle. Surely then I believe there would be a difference, at least to me, between Bud Light in a wooden mug. However, I don't guess you'll really know until you try it. Good luck with it because it sounds interesting.

helluvawreck
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## HolzMechanikerUSA (Jan 15, 2011)

heat up some bee's wax to liquid state in a pot big enough to submerge a mug. let it sit for 20 minutes or so. then take the mug out pour out as much wax before it solidifies. start buffing it, inside and out. this is a very old school method to seal the wood from a liquid. Just remember no hot beverages.

Now a friend uses the Bar Top Epoxy to seal the inside of a mug. but that takes 30 + days to be at a food safe cure.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

any suitable edible oild used as a finishing medium.That's what's usually done with wooden platters for eating food off.Alistair


----------

